# FL-2 yr. old G.R., Male, CHEWY needs a home!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

CHEWY NEEDS A HOME. HE IS NOT IN A SHELTER. PLEASE CONTACT BECKY HOLLAND IF YOU CAN GIVE HIM A HOME.

CONTACT:
[email protected]
Becky Holland
Animal Care & Regulation Division
Customer Service Representative
Officer # 3193
3100 NW 19th Terrace
Pompano Beach, FL 33064
954-359-8278 ext. 2467
954-359-8279 Fax

-----Original Message-----
From: Holland, Rebecca <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, 21 Jan 2009 11:18 am
Subject: My Friend Needs Help! Pure Golden Retriever!

Some very good friends of mine adopted Chewy here about a month ago. Due to unforeseen family circumstances, Chewy needs a new home. This is a most difficult decision for them and they are only trying to do what’s fair for Chewy. He is a Golden Retriever, pure from what we can see. 2 years old, already neutered and fully vetted. He has a fantastic personality, LOVES children (they have a 7 year old and a 3 year old) and other dogs (his current sister is a Pit). He likes to go swimming and watch TV. I am working on getting some new photos of him, for now I have the photo of him from my kennel. Chewy has LOTS of energy and needs a yard to play in and someone who can keep up with him. He is having a little trouble with housetraining but knows when he does wrong. If you have room for Chewy, please let me know ASAP!!!!!! REMEMBER-----He is NOT at my shelter. They are keeping him at home until I can find him a safe place to go. So please let me know if you can help and I will put you in touch with the current owners. Thanks as always.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chewy*

Chewy is a beauty! Hope someone adopts him or a rescue takes him!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping for Chewy in Florida.*

Bumping for Chewy-Chewy sounds SO PERFECT.
Surely there must be someone who'd like to adopt him.
he's in Florida.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is just precious! I hope he can get a home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tried to talk hubby into it but he said no go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So far*

so far nobody has stepped up for Chewy-he sounds so perfect.:no:


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I will try to touch base with these people this weekend. If we can get him up to the Panhandle I'm sure we'd take him. Just a question of transport really.

Update:
I just sent Becky an email. Called her number at the shelter but they are closed today.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Good news. I just received an email from Rebecca. Chewy is safe locally. :yipee:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

marathon1 said:


> Good news. I just received an email from Rebecca. Chewy is safe locally. :yipee:


Does that mean he found a home? That's wonderful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chewy*

Does safe locally mean Chewy found a home.
Thank you people here for being willing to help him!!


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know what safe locally meant. I assume it means that he has found a home in the area, or at least a rescue. We were willing to take him. I also have some out of town apps in South FL that may be have been interested. If anything happens, Rebecca knows to call me.


----------

